# Outcast Speckled Trout Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The tournament runs from December 1st thru January 31st. The entry fee is $25 per person. 

!st place-$500 2nd Place-$300 3rd Place-$150

All prizes are cash and guaranteed. Register today. Thanks.


----------

